# water or milk for kitten



## spida (Oct 27, 2008)

ive heard you shouldnt give our milk to a kitten is this right?

what do you all think, should i give kitty water or milk?

misty is 9 weeks old and she doesnt drink much .. i have added water to her food and she ate it all so she has had some fluid intake ..

any tips on getting her to drink?

thanks all

san


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Whiskers do a kitten milk


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Kittens really only need water to drink - kitten milk can be given as a treat but I always stick to plain water for mine.

If she is eating wet food, she won't need as much fluid anyway

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes that is right Never give your kitten our milk, only kittens/cats milk you can get it made up like felix or whiskers but you can also buy powdered milk like Lactol other than that they should always have fresh water *


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

I would say water and then buy kitten milk, whiskars, felix and pets at home do a kitten milk.
Mine love the cat milk but also like water.
If you are feeding her wet food then she will be getting fluid intake from that also good that you are putting in extra water.
When i got by kitten she dipped her paw in the water bowl to see what it was. So you could show her this way.
Im not sure if you can give the kitten milk all the time i tend to give it mine as a treat


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm with Lou and Liny Spida,she knows what her body needs and as long as she's eating wouldn't fret too much,she'll drink when she's readyMilk kitten or human can give them the squits and isn't imo any good for them


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

if she's on wet food she may not need to drink much. mine drink more as they have mainly dry. also try filtered water as she may not like the taste of the chemicals in the water straight from the tap.


----------



## spida (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks all!! :smile5:


----------



## lynfs (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi
I agree you shouldn't give kittens our milk even though they may like it. You can give them besides kitten milk from Whiskas or another brand (most supermarkets sell their own brand) or you get a tin of Lactol which is a powder and make some up to give to him (available from most good pet stores)


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

cows milk is a no, but you can however use goats milk! but still just as listed before water should be first in the diet and then 'kitten' milk, cat treat milk and goats milk should be supplement and more of a treat in harmony with regular intake of water. 

if you're worried about your kitten's hydration levels you could try speaking to your vets about it. there are lots of options. you can also mix a bit of wet kitten food into the diet. feeding a wet diet twice a day and leaving down some biscuits for the rest of the day to graze on. make sure you give the kitten a choice of bowls, plates and cups to drink out of. some can find the actual container off putting for drinking. mine prefer to drink out of my glass!!! cheeky boogers! so they now have their own tumblers round the house that i top up.

You also need to remember it's just a tiny kitten so might not drink as much as you think! if at any point you are unsure just give your vets a ring and they can talk you through it. Also be careful of open toilets. If the kitty tries to go for the water in there it could go horribly wrong.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Just thought that I would add that my vet a few years ago now said that the kitten milk you can buy like felix or whiskas isn't any good either & when I asked what did they make it for then, he laughed & replied cos it makes money!!! So I personally don't use either or our cows milk! Not being funny just thought it would add to info


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Just thought that I would add that my vet a few years ago now said that the kitten milk you can buy like felix or whiskas isn't any good either & when I asked what did they make it for then, he laughed & replied cos it makes money!!! So I personally don't use either or our cows milk! Not being funny just thought it would add to info


i agree, 
it's basically a liquid forum of a treat. high in salts and fats and all sorts of additives. :thumbdown: some people swear by it though! i'm not personally a fan and i don't recommend it to anyone i know. the only way it's better for cats is it's lack of lactose which can be difficult for cats to digest. i personally stick to water.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

I give my kitten a 'smoothe' as a treat, especially designed for kitties, containing evaporated milk. She loves it and so far it hasn't given her the runs. :thumbup: She only gets a teaspoon every couple of days or so, though.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, stick with water  the kitten milk is fine as a treat, but cats can easily become addicted to the stuff!


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

I give my kittens either whiskas milk or our milk watered down, they dont get the runs with either. i use probably half milk to half water- means i know they get enough water. Each cat is different, if you want to give your cat milk- try it, if it upsets their belly then you know!!


----------

